# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Wimbledon  2016

## Perdita

Two-time former champion Rafael Nadal will not play at this yearâs Wimbledon due to the wrist injury that forced the Spaniard out of the French Open.

Gutted for him  :Sad:  

Wonder if Djokovic can repeat his success and win another 4 Grand Slams

----------

parkerman (10-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Wonder if Djokovic can repeat his success and win another 4 Grand Slams


You wouldn't bet against him! He is now the outstanding player in the world like Pete Sampras and Roger Federer before him.

----------

Perdita (10-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

could murray land a 2nd win

 serena equals steffi graf's wins, incredible player

----------


## lizann

could murray land a 2nd win

 serena equals steffi graf's wins, incredible player

----------


## Perdita

> could murray land a 2nd win
> 
>  serena equals steffi graf's wins, incredible player


Serena is just awesome!  Took her less than 45 minutes to win the final!

I think Murray will win!

----------

parkerman (10-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> You wouldn't bet against him! He is now the outstanding player in the world like Pete Sampras and Roger Federer before him.


Oh well, one out of two isn't bad. Thank you Wales!

----------


## lizann

good on murray

----------

parkerman (10-07-2016)

----------

